# Best battery powered blower



## egraham (Sep 26, 2020)

My wife wants a battery powered blower and I need some advice on which one to get.

the Stihl 57 looks nice but there are a lot of complaints about short run time.

many thoughts are appreciated


----------



## furb (Sep 26, 2020)

If you have dewalt or Milwaukee tools and already have batteries they seem to make a good blower but don’t have the air speed the Stihl lists.


----------



## egraham (Sep 26, 2020)

My dewalt stuff is all the older 18 volt. I wanted to get her something nice that would last.


----------



## egraham (Sep 26, 2020)

Bought her a ego. Pretty cool. 530 com at 8lbs. Variable speed so you can conserve the battery. $200 at Lowe’s.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 27, 2020)

That was quick!

EGO generally has a good reputation for battery powered O*P*E. 

Regardless of brand, leaf blowers use up batteries the fastest. There is some technical reason, related to motor speed, or something. 

So, even if the battery is used up faster than expected, you still got a good one. 

Philbert


----------



## MAD777 (Sep 27, 2020)

EGO wins all the YouTube shoot-outs. I have a few other EGO tools (not a blower) and I'm very happy with them. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## egraham (Sep 27, 2020)

I have to keep the wife happy especially when hunting season is almost here.


----------



## Cycledude (Oct 31, 2020)

My 89 year Mom bought the Stihl battery operated blower 2 years ago, I do most of her yard work and have been very happy using the very handy and trouble free 57 blower.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Nov 28, 2020)

I have the Kobalt 80v blower. Not sure if it's the "best", bought it as I was already invested in that tool/battery platform, but checked reviews before buying and no complaints since.

It'll peel wet leaves off concrete no problem. Works well for getting the Mimosa crap out of my grass before it becomes a mat, beats the hell out of raking. Sometimes I use it to blow sawdust out of my shop. Gets frequent use blowing crap out of truck beds. I carried bales of straw home in the Subaru twice, cleaning up after that involved opening the doors and blowing the straw out. Great for blowing crap out of the gutters, gutter cleaning job for the whole house is 20 minutes now. 

At WOT it'll burn through a battery in a hurry, under 15 minutes. This is to be expected, it's not like revving a saw or drill in open air without cutting or drilling anything. WOT on a blower is 100% load, because moving air is exactly it's job. Think airplane or boat motor.

I do use hearing protection with it, even though it's electric. Has a super high pitched whine, like a jet engine or a turbo. Many of these tools with high speed 3 phase AC motors have a piercing quality to their sound, but this one has an impeller spinning at what must be just ridiculous RPMs on top of that. Sound from the operating position isn't bad, but in the back the impeller is mostly exposed, just a grate covering it, and from the rear the noise is particularly piercing. More hearing damage potential for someone standing behind the operator than there is for the tool operator themselves.

For my 1/3rd acre, you couldn't give me a gas powered blower.


----------



## oldfortyfive (Nov 28, 2020)

Stihl BG85, Echo 58v and a Makita 18v. No real difference between the Echo and Stihl other than the Echo handles better. The Makita gives you 80% of the performance and uses their tool batteries. It's probably the best bang for the buck of the three.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Dec 1, 2020)

OM617YOTA said:


> For my 1/3rd acre, you couldn't give me a gas powered blower.


That’s funny, after years of messing with electric blowers I bought a br550 for my 1/4. That was one of the best upgrades ever. When I moved my yard grew to 1.19 acres. I sold the br550 and went to an echo 770. I do want a dewalt blower just for the gutters but as far as the yard, no way.

My neighbor has a dewalt unit and blows the whole driveway with it, I’m pretty sure I can Damn near blow my whole yard in the time that takes him.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Dec 1, 2020)

Man I hate yardwork. It's gotten better since audiobooks and podcasts, but I still resent every single second and ever single cent I have to spend on it. Before audiobooks I'd be just swearing the whole time at the complete ****** waste of time that it is, that's a part of homeownership I want no part of.

If I had to blow my ENTIRE property I'd be chopping down trees, not upgrading my blower.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Dec 1, 2020)

OM617YOTA said:


> Man I hate yardwork. It's gotten better since audiobooks and podcasts, but I still resent every single second and ever single cent I have to spend on it. Before audiobooks I'd be just swearing the whole time at the complete ****** waste of time that it is, that's a part of homeownership I want no part of.
> 
> If I had to blow my ENTIRE property I'd be chopping down trees, not upgrading my blower.


Well I’ve dropped over 150 of them. At this point it’s mostly the neighbors trees that I can’t control. Maybe I’ll go have a chat with them. That one feller on the homeowner help forum thought his neighbor should come clean up their leaves off his property.

I’d rather doing yard work vs doing just about anything in the house.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Dec 1, 2020)

Eventually I'll pay the neighbor kids to deal with it all. I'll still resent the cost, but I can be out in my shop doing what I want while I'm resenting the cost.


----------

